# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Tetra pelene?

## Elly

Ja se vise ne sjecam   :Laughing:  

Je li tzv. svedska pelena isto sto i tetra pelena?

----------


## Layla

Ne, tetra pelena je pravokutnog oblika, a švedska je više trokutastog, sa vezicama, koristi se ako se mora široko povijati.

----------


## Layla

nisam baš majstor u opisivanju, nadam se da si skužila.  :Smile:

----------


## Layla

nisam baš majstor u opisivanju, nadam se da si skužila.  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> nisam baš majstor u opisivanju, nadam se da si skužila.


Skuzila sam, hvala.   :Kiss:  

Vidim da mi je vrijeme za drugu bebu, vec sam sve pozaboravljala.   :Laughing:

----------

